# Je ne sais pas me servir d'un iPad et je le prouve.



## bobydeouf (10 Juin 2010)

Bonjour voilà jais un problème avec mon iPad.l application iPad jais l impression ralentit mes music s et chansons. Voilà je voulais savoir si sa vous faisais la même chose


----------



## boodou (10 Juin 2010)

bobydeouf a dit:


> Bonjour voilà jais un problème avec mon iPad.l application iPad jais l impression ralentit mes music s et chansons. Voilà je voulais savoir si sa vous faisais la même chose



Komen ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2010)

Euhh Bobygrosbeauf, tu peux: &#8212;&#8212;&#8212;> [ ].
Merci.


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2010)

bobydeouf a dit:


> Bonjour voilà jais un problème avec mon iPad.l application iPad jais l impression ralentit mes music s et chansons. Voilà je voulais savoir si sa vous faisais la même chose


vous vous êtes trompé de fil. Ce fil est dédié au témoignage d'expériences, et non pour résoudre les problèmes.


----------

